# Whats up bros!



## bigdog6693 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thought I would join this family as well, Im 22 years old, I love this lifestyle, I wake up thinking about bodybuilding and nutrition, throughout the day its on my mind and at night I fall asleep thinking about it. Everyday I look at life in a bodybuilders point of view, meaning I want to keep taking steps forward in my bodybuilding career, not steps back. I plan on competing in my first show probably next year, was going to do one this year but want to put a little more size on me, especially on my legs. I know my stuff when it comes to gear and nutrition, hell I work at a nutrition store lol. But anyway I hope I can help this board out as much as I can. I know there are more older people, and more wiser people on this board, but my young self will help generate more. I research a lot, and I make sure I know everything im putting into my body and what it will do for me! Thanks for having me guys!

Stats: 

Age- 22
Height - 5'11'
Weight - 224
Bf% 9


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome!  Sounds like you have a good start...except for working at gnc.  LOL


----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 30, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> Welcome!  Sounds like you have a good start...except for working at gnc.  LOL



I dont work at gnc, that nutrition store is a JOKE!


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 30, 2015)

bigdog6693 said:


> I dont work at gnc, that nutrition store is a JOKE!


But their CellTech is AMAZING


----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 30, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> But their CellTech is AMAZING



Dat dere CellTech lol!!! But no i work at a supplement store called Total Nutrition, way better then gnc!


----------



## brazey (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 9, 2015)

that's interesting ... haha  and u r right. dong' ry drugs like others, take good thing into ur body and u will win a long-term success


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------

